# Tablets Died?



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

I found that my tablet behaves weirdly today. The cursor jumps are all jittery when the stylus make contact with the tablet. Nothing gets drawn on the canvas. So I borrowed my brother's the ring isn't lighting up at all. 

I restarted the computer, still the same. Used on two other machines with different os, still they behave the same. Parents say that they're probably gone due to age. I'm not sure about that it's only been 3-4 years I think.

My question is, is that really the case or something else?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

3-4 years is not what I would call a death age for a tablet, if its been looked after. What kind of tablet is it? My first thought is a driver issue.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

One of them is a Genius MousePen 8X6, the other is Bamboo Fun cte-450/s.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah what kind is it? What OSs are you testing it on? Could be a driver issue; try downloading an older version of the drivers and seeing if that fixes it. Also be sure that the tablet isn't sitting on any trackpads or overlapping any devices that might mess with the signal from the tablet (I've had this issue a couple times). Are your brother's and yours the same type of tablet? Did the other computers have the newest drivers installed as well, or any previous drivers?

Edit: Yeah those take completely different drivers. If one isn't working on the other computer it's probably because the drivers haven't been installed/upgraded. But maybe let's focus on yours that's not working correctly, because it could be something like the pen messing up as well. We'll want to eliminate as many factors as possible first.

So:
- Try upgrading the driver, then downgrading if it doesn't work
- try the drivers on a different computer (not OS if you can help it)


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

Indeed, two different drivers for two different tablet types will only cause chaos. Better remove the drivers completely, reinstall just one to start with, update its drivers and see how that works out. 

Older tablet drivers can also render the tablet unusable on newer programs, so make sure they're up to date...but please, only have one tablet installed. Makes things easier.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Tried installing new driver then reverted to older ones. New battery in the stylus.

Still no luck.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you completely remove the old drivers first?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't install different tablets onto the same machine. You'll get a driver conflict. Completely remove the tablet you're no longer using. Use CC cleaner if you need to get rid of other stuff.

I'd completely remove both. - Unplug the tablets
Then Reboot.
Install the tablet driver you want to use
Plug in Tablet.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah I did remove both, reboot and all that. Still the same.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you add anything to your room recently because sometimes there are objects that interfere with the tablet


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 17, 2013)

Didn't add anything new to the room. I do remove some stuff I don't use anymore though.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 18, 2013)

Last thing I'd try: do a System Restore to a date before your computer started acting up (Windows), or Time Machine (Mac). Sometimes an update on a program gets a little screwy with other drivers. This will also take out anything that might have interfered if/when you installed other tablet drivers.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys.

The tablets are still not working but at least I know more about them now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm assuming it's the Genius one that died, you mentioned you have 2?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

I can still move the cursor with the Genius tablet. When I try clicking with it though, random drag boxes appears.

The Wacom one doesn't even light up.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, so you have the genius driver and wacom driver installed at the same time then?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Not any more. Only the Gennius driver is installed now.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok, couple more things. Does the bamboo have a detachable USB cable? If so, does it have more than one USB port? Have you also tried swapping USB cables, because Wacom ones suck shit. If there is still no response I suspect that the soldering on the USB ports inside just went loose.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, it have a detachable cable and one port.

Hmm I'll try and buy a new cable.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 22, 2013)

Mayonnaise said:


> Yeah, it have a detachable cable and one port.
> 
> Hmm I'll try and buy a new cable.



If you have another device you can probably use its USB cable to test it out. http://amzn.com/B001TH7GUK

Cameras and cell phones have the similar cable - though others may use micro.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2013)

my ps3 came with them to charge the controllers... I've switched them so much with my old bamboo that I don't know which one was the original cord >_> <_<


----------



## Runefox (Feb 25, 2013)

The cord in question is called Mini USB, while most cell phones today use Micro USB. The Mini is about twice as thick as a Micro, and has a flared top, while the Micro is more rectangular.


----------

